# Finding spare parts to Bolens Artic 70



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello!

Henrik from sweden here. i got some good help last time so i hope that someone can help me this time also 

I have taken my Bolens Artic 70 apart for some restoration before the winter. the problem is that the 1:st gear is not working especially good, so i had to work on 2nd gear the whole last winter.

When i got into the machine it was, not suprising, the rubber wheel /friction wheel which was in quite poor condition, and the rubber was very hard, so i think i need to replace it. it has probably never been changed, or atleast not for a long time.

now to the tricky question, where can i find this kind of wheel? i didn´t find anything on Ebay, and it seems like MTD now is owning Bolens, but no luck in finding old spare parts there. at least not on there website.

The friction wheel has a diameter of 150mm, the width is 20mm. attached with 5 bolts. perhaps something else fits?

anyone has any idea of where i should start?

best regards, Henrik


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Henrik, do you have a model number on that blower usually a tag between wheels at base of handlebars or on the bottom of blower under the wheels???


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

They are sometimes the same size as an ariens. Ariens used the same one for YEARS. You might be able to find someone selling one with measurements, or bring yours to an ariens dealer to match it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's a listing with both with a similar part number
Snowblower Drive Parts | Snowblower Parts | Discount Online Parts

Here's an ebay ad for one that fits Bolens, Ariens, etc.
133 704 Drive Disc Fits Bolens 1720859 Snapper 1 0765 Ariens 3003 | eBay

Just have to make sure yours is the "large frame"


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Henrik, do you have a model number on that blower usually a tag between wheels at base of handlebars or on the bottom of blower under the wheels???


 
Hello!

Model no: 537 01
serial no 3548

Best regards, Henrik


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> Here's a listing with both with a similar part number
> Snowblower Drive Parts | Snowblower Parts | Discount Online Parts
> 
> Here's an ebay ad for one that fits Bolens, Ariens, etc.
> ...


 
Hello and thanks for the answer!

according to links the frictionwheel is 
OD:5-15/16" (or 6" on ebay), ID: 3". Replaces Bolens # 1720859.

my measurments of my disc is:

OD: 149-150mm depending on where i measure (6" = 152,4mm, 5-15/16" = 150,8mm)

ID: 76mm (3" = 76,2mm)

my holepattern has the diameter of aprox 95-96mm (= 3 -3/4")

My disc is very worn, so i guess that the difference in OD is normal. the ID seems to fit. the question is if the holepattern for my 5-bolt connection is correct. it seems like it could fit if i look on the OD and ID.

if anyone can tell me what the difference between the "large frame" and "the other frames"  it would be great. has bolens only used 2 types perhaps?


i will try to google the partnumber "Replaces Bolens # 1720859" a little bit more.


Thanks so far! Best regards from Sweden!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I rifled through all the parts manuals at samsbolens.com and 1720859 is the only friction disk Bolens used. My standard Ariens 924032 uses a 3003 disk, what they say are equivalent. So, buy a standard Ariens disk as cheap as you can and you're good to throw!!!


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> I rifled through all the parts manuals at samsbolens.com and 1720859 is the only friction disk Bolens used. My standard Ariens 924032 uses a 3003 disk, what they say are equivalent. So, buy a standard Ariens disk as cheap as you can and you're good to throw!!!


 
Thanks, Just put the order on Ebay!

hopefully I will get it in 5-10 days so i can see if it is correct. i will make a short report later.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This manual might have parts numbers in the back.

Might be worth it???

Click here: 



 
I tried finding a manual with any parts but not an easy one to find.

Manual # is (551943) 6/68. guessing it is a 1968???

I believe that is right with bolens that the last number of serial is the year.. so I believe that your snowblowers birthday is December 19th 1968. 45th birthday coming up.


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> This manual might have parts numbers in the back.
> 
> Might be worth it???
> 
> ...


A ordered the manual when i bought the blower, so i got it here in front of me. sandly no spare part list.

i never realized that 6-68 was the year of the blower... amazing how old it is and how well built it is. my dad has an STIGA blower, made in late 90´s. all steel is thin, all bearings are small and weak, it is really crap...

But that was beacuse of that that i bought an old one: "if it is alive after 30years, it will live for another 30 years..." 

regards, Henrik


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

nt40lanman mentioned sam bolens and 1720859 would be the friction disc.

It has Pics and a parts list of an Arctic 75 might be of help as well to you. 

Click here: walkbehindsnowblowers


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is so true Henrik....yeah I believe it has been said on here many times that machines made early 90's on were a victim of the big box store pump them out and 
get them on the shelves. Not all of them...lots of exceptions after 90... but a lot of the not as popular brands were of the disposable economy type so prevalent today...get a couple years use out of them and then buy new again when they break. They used a lot of recycled metals and cheap plastic parts not as durable as some. Not meant to be repaired like your Bolens is!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Henrik, how is the weather in Sweden at this time???


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is another match for your friction wheel.

Click Here: Silver Streak # 240394 Drive Disc for ARIENS 00300300, ARIENS 00170800, BOLENS 1720859, CASE - Amazon.com


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Hey Henrik, how is the weather in Sweden at this time???


Hello again,

it is now turning into autumn here. 2weeks ago it was 20 degrees, but now it is just 1-5 degrees in the morning. during the day it rises to up to 12-18 degrees, but it starts getting Cold.
usually we get the first snow in november but the Swedish Winters are very diffenrent. 2010-2011 and 2011-2012 we had an Amazing Winters; about 1- 1,5meters of snow and -15 - -30 degress Celsius for 2-3 months.

other years we don´t get any snow at all, and the temperature is around 0 the whole Winter.

we accualy had one year ( i Think 2002) when it was hotter on new years evening (+10) then on the midsummerday. (+8)


Another question: i´m also looking for bearing for the shifting to my Bolens.
i need 1pcs of NICE 418-43 and 2pcs of NICE 3021-DC .
I have found them on ebay, but the shipping cost to Sweden is crazy (60 dollars for one bearing). perhaps you can help me with some info of where i can buy it for a lower shippingcost? or perhaps ( i know that it is much to ask, but i try...) you can buy them and then ship them to sweden in some kind of rigid envelope? the bearings only cost 10 and 5 dollars so i don´t want to pay 60dollars for shipping 

i accept an no for answer, but atleast i can try 

regards, Henrik


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Here is another match for your friction wheel.
> 
> Click Here: Silver Streak # 240394 Drive Disc for ARIENS 00300300, ARIENS 00170800, BOLENS 1720859, CASE - Amazon.com


 
i forgot to meantion: i ordered a frictiondisc for 10dollars yesterday, 15 dollar in shipping to sweden.

/Henrik


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Henrik, it looks like this place makes NICE bearings. 
RBC Bearings - Unique Design Solutions for Complex Problems

You can ask them for specs of the bearings here:
RBC - Industrial

How did you come up with those part numbers?


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> Henrik, it looks like this place makes NICE bearings.
> RBC Bearings - Unique Design Solutions for Complex Problems
> 
> You can ask them for specs of the bearings here:
> ...


It was printed on the bearings


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik,
Go to a local bearing supply house (think industrial) they will have those bearings. The best bearings in the world, SKF, are made in Sweden and nice isn't a manufacturer but rather part of the bearing nomenclature.
Don't buy something that may well be made in Sweden from someone in the States and pay them extra to ship it to you.

Larry


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Henrik,
> Go to a local bearing supply house (think industrial) they will have those bearings. The best bearings in the world, SKF, are made in Sweden and nice isn't a manufacturer but rather part of the bearing nomenclature.
> Don't buy something that may well be made in Sweden from someone in the States and pay them extra to ship it to you.
> 
> Larry


Hello Larry,

We have local suppliers of bearings from SKF and also many asien manufacturer. the problem is that Inch bearings are not that common in sweden since we only using metric-bearings.

but i have sent out the question to some supplier here and hopefully i will get some answer soon.

/Regards Henrik


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Actually just about all bearings are metric Henrik and they do the math and list them as decimals of inches. More of the world runs on metric than inch. I'm confident that you will find what you need on your side of the Atlantic.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Well shut my mouth and call me tounge tied! 
I did a quick search and your bearing didn't come up. Might not be as easy as I first thought. I don't have access to all the bearing catalogs like I used to. I'm a retired Millwright (Industrial Mechanic) and in all my years I never came cross a bearing that one of the suppliers couldn't get.
See what your contacts can do Henrik and if they draw a blank, I'll poke around locally here. Saskatchewan Canada isn't exactly the hub of the universe, but the local suppliers can usually reach out to get what a person needs.
Best regards,
Larry


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

As suggested, I'd bring them down to a bearing supplier. They'll be able to cross the numbers or get a measurement and come up with something.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Henrik,
> Go to a local bearing supply house (think industrial) they will have those bearings. The best bearings in the world, SKF, are made in Sweden and nice isn't a manufacturer but rather part of the bearing nomenclature.
> Don't buy something that may well be made in Sweden from someone in the States and pay them extra to ship it to you.
> 
> Larry


Larry,
It's really a small world. I worked for Heublein (makers of Smirnoff, Cuervo, etc) for 20 years in Hartford, CT. The plant we worked in was an old SKF bearing plant built in the early 1900's. Sadly, the old building is gone and a theater multiplex is now on the site.
Bruce


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Well shut my mouth and call me tounge tied!
> I did a quick search and your bearing didn't come up. Might not be as easy as I first thought. I don't have access to all the bearing catalogs like I used to. I'm a retired Millwright (Industrial Mechanic) and in all my years I never came cross a bearing that one of the suppliers couldn't get.
> See what your contacts can do Henrik and if they draw a blank, I'll poke around locally here. Saskatchewan Canada isn't exactly the hub of the universe, but the local suppliers can usually reach out to get what a person needs.
> Best regards,
> Larry


Hello! 
first of all, i got the frictiondisc and it fits perfectly! thanks for the help!

second: the bears seems like a hard case...

i have looked around in sweden with some good Contacts and it seems like NICE are the only manufacturer of these bearings. the dimensions are very unusuell and noone have found other bears then those from NICE.

noone have these bearings in sweden, atleast noone that i have talked to. i can get them from France for a half of a fortune...

i have found them i US. www.locatebearings.com but they refuse to answer my emails on the shipping cost. the bearings cost about 5-10 dollars, but the shippment cost on 60$ is just to much...

i know that it is muck to ask but if someone from US could buy these bearings on locatebearings or some other supplier, and then send them to me it would be really wounderful! 

Regards, Henrik


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik, shipping to myself in Canada from the US can be expensive as well. I'll make some phone calls and see what I can find locally. If I get lucky, I'll see what it would cost to mail the bearings to Sweden. I'll let you know in a few days.
Larry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik, I just did a quick look for the shipping. If the parcel weighs 1 kilogram and it's approximate size is 4 inches x 4 inches x 2 inches high, I can mail it to you in Sweden for $16.80 Canadian dollars or 105.158 Swedish Krona. That's international surface mail with an expected delivery time of 4 to 6 weeks, no tracking, no insurance. The next step up doubles the cost. Do you still want me to see if I can locate the bearings locally?
Larry


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Henrik, I just did a quick look for the shipping. If the parcel weighs 1 kilogram and it's approximate size is 4 inches x 4 inches x 2 inches high, I can mail it to you in Sweden for $16.80 Canadian dollars or 105.158 Swedish Krona. That's international surface mail with an expected delivery time of 4 to 6 weeks, no tracking, no insurance. The next step up doubles the cost. Do you still want me to see if I can locate the bearings locally?
> Larry


Hello again Larry!

it would be wounderful if you could help me! the shippingcost sounds ok, but if the double cost would shorten the shippment time it is also interesting.

i estimate the weight of the 3 bearings to be about 250gr. 

what i then need is 
1pcs of NICE 418-43 
2pcs of NICE 3021-DC 

i can then pay you by paypal or something like that?

i must say that it is extremly helpful of you to do this for me, i am very greatful! this makes me belive in humanity again 

regards, Henrik


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't thank me yet Henrik, I still haven't located the bearings. 
I'll make some phone calls and let you know what I find.
Cheers,
Larry


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,

i don´t mean to rush you, but i´m just curious if you had any luck finding the bearings yet?

/henrik


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry Henrik, not yet, but I haven't had time to make the phone calls. We are quite busy where I work. Next week for sure. =-)

Larry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik,
I've run out of options for finding your bearings locally.. I struck out at every turn. The local guys couldn't even cross them over to something else, because they were unable to find any reference to them. My only suggestion would be to take the bearings to one of your local bearing suppliers so that they could get the exact dimensions. They may be able to suggest a suitable substitute. I think the ones you found on-line must have been from a company that buys up "new old stock" from all kinds of companies and then sells it wherever they can. I'm truly sorry that I was not able to help you with something that appeared, at first, to be a fairly simple problem. 
Let us know how you make out.
Good luck,
Larry


----------

